# Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee



## Salziges Silber (22. Januar 2018)

moinsen, wie angekündigt hier mein neustes projekt


[youtube1]v21aK1WJZzs[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v21aK1WJZzs


----------



## geomas (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangvideos/Unterwasseraufnahmen*

^ Interessant und faszinierend, danke! Die Platten erinnern mich an Northrop B-2 Bomber ;-) 
Hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Spoon so stark ausschlägt. Wäre da etwas weniger Bewegung evtl. besser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangvideos/Unterwasseraufnahmen*

GEILE Bilder wieder!!!!
DAANKE dafür!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangvideos/Unterwasseraufnahmen*

Die Platten sehen ja mal total geil aus auf der UW-Aufnahme :q #6 

Der eine Plattfisch hat sich wohl in die Waterwolf verliebt, weil er die immer attackiert hat


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangvideos/Unterwasseraufnahmen*

vllt gibt es demnächst waterwolf-köder in verschiedenen farben


----------



## magut (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Hammervideo  DANKE#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

ja, man muss ihn immer wieder loben!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Tolle Aufnahmen- und Dorsch gibt es auch noch !


----------



## Trollegrund (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

mal wieder absolut geil,als ob die Platte unbedingt ins Fernsehen will. Hattest ja bestes Wetter zum filmen. Ich hab mich noch nicht getraut deine Kameras einzusetzen. Ich hab große Angst zu sehen wie die riesen Forelle wieder vom Köder abdreht *lach* Spass bei Seite ich mach die Speicherkarten hoffentlich ohne Verluste voll und meld mich dann bei dir.


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Sehr schön!!!!#6

Jetzt weiß ich warum ich diese Viecher so liebe!!!:l

Gruß

Holger


----------



## erblade (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Wirklich klasse Aufnahmen !

Könntest du etwas zu verwendeter Kameratechnik und Befestigung schreiben 
oder Bilder davon machen ?

Danke + Gruß
Erik


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

@ erblade...gerne erik
um es vorweg zu nehmen, so einfünfminutenfilmchen wird nicht in fünf minuten abgedreht und ins netzt gestellt. ich benötige dafür so um die 6 bis 8 stunden "bearbeitungszeit" (VORBEREITUNG; AUFNAHME, BEARBEITUNG; INET)

ich benutze seit ca. 2 jahren eine cam von waterwolf. diese kamera ist speziell für uw aufnahmen konzipiert. m.a. ist sie noch nicht ausgereift und steckt noch in den kinderschuhen. tonaufnahmen fehlanzeige, laufeigenschaften befriedigend, handhabung 2minus. akkuleistung sehr gut, aufnahmequali 2 plus.
um die unruhe der kamera beim schleppen etwas herauszunehmen habe ich sie etwas modifiziert, sie bekam von mir flügel (stabilisatoren)

aufbau der schleppmontage ... Köder , ca.70 cm monovorfach, die cam, hauptschnur ca 20 m, schleppblei 120g, ca.15m abstand vom boot, wer mag viel spass beim nachmachen.


@ Trollegrund... hallo steffan, jetzt werden wir vllt erfahren wie viele angriffe ins leere gehen bevor sich so ein silberbarren erfolgreich hakt. danke das du mich unterstützt.

@ Heilbutt, Fisherbandit1000, magut, Franz_16,Thomas9904   ... dankeschön


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Immer gern!! Weils einfach so tolle und geile Aufnahmen sind!!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Mit Wolf auf Leoparden!
Sehr schön.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Dem schließe ich mich sehr gerne an. #6
Vielen Dank Maik für die tollen Aufnahmen und die Zeit die du investierst um uns daran teilhaben zu lassen! :m:m:m

TL Rolf #6#h


----------



## bacalo (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Mhh, jetzt ham´ se Affe geklont.
Sollte der Dorsch etwa in Zukunft auch im Main vorkommen.

Okay OT, bzw.  "Helau";
doch besten Dank für den Steven Spielberg in DIR#6.


----------



## david.jamal (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> @ erblade...gerne erik
> um es vorweg zu nehmen, so einfünfminutenfilmchen wird nicht in fünf minuten abgedreht und ins netzt gestellt. ich benötige dafür so um die 6 bis 8 stunden "bearbeitungszeit" (VORBEREITUNG; AUFNAHME, BEARBEITUNG; INET)
> 
> ich benutze seit ca. 2 jahren eine cam von waterwolf. diese kamera ist speziell für uw aufnahmen konzipiert. m.a. ist sie noch nicht ausgereift und steckt noch in den kinderschuhen. tonaufnahmen fehlanzeige, laufeigenschaften befriedigend, handhabung 2minus. akkuleistung sehr gut, aufnahmequali 2 plus.
> ...




Du machst immer echt tolle Aufnahmen #6#6


----------



## Inni (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

@Salzi: 
Top #6

Kannst Ditte ein Bild von der Modifikation zeigen? Was hast Du für eine Stärke bei der Hauptschnur? 
Hattest Du sie schon mal im Bodden im Einsatz (wegen Sicht).
Möchte meine auch bein nächsten Ostseeausflug in Aktion bringen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

das unterstütze ich natürlich...
einen einsatz im bodden hatte ich noch nicht und könnte mir vorstellen, dass die wasserquali nicht die optimalste ist, aber versuch macht klug, also rein mit dem teil, vorallem jetzt im winter.
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die gleiche cam verwendest, ansonsten müssen wir ganz woanders starten und zwar bei meinen ersten uw aufzeichnungsversuchen-

die waterwolf ist von ihrem aufbau nicht wirklich rund, eher oval, mit "ecken und kanten"

den tip mit den ratketenflügel bekam ich über einen befreundeten angler von steffan alias "trollegrund", 
ich selber hatte schon einiges versucht, aber das war dann doch mehr umständlich als einfach.
schau mal hier hinein...
http://www.raketenmodellbau-klima.d...klima&SessionId=&a=catalog&t=23&c=1481&p=1481


der flügelkörper ist rund und geschlossen, ich bin einfach beigekommen und habe ihn aufgetrennt, dabei ging einer der flügel verloren was aber nicht zwangsläufig sein muß. 
befestig habe ich das ganze mit einem klecks heisskleber!
es ist der handwerke in dir gefragt.
ich bin jetzt schon auf deine "filmratkete gespannt
meine hauptschnur ist ein geflecht von 0,14


----------



## Inni (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Super, vielen Dank.
Ja, habe mir vor kurzen bei Tackledeal eine Waterwolf für 95eu geschossen. Ich hatte sie ers ein mal im Einsatz mit KöFi bei uns an der Elbe im Hafenbecken. Ich hatte ein Biss gehabt, aber konnte nichts darauf erkennen. Ich hatte 1m Vorfach, Wasser war trüb vom Hochwasser. Versuch macht klug 
Habe mir in der Bucht ein "Micro-USB zu Micro-USB" Kabel geholt, jetzt kann ich gleich beim Angeln die Waterwolf an das Handy anschließen. Zur Optimierung am/auf dem Wasser.

Deine Bilder werde ich mal auf Arbeit zeigen. Wir haben ein paar Hobby-Modellbauer. Die drucken ihre Bauteile mit 3-D Drucker für ihre Flugzeuge. Die können mir da sicher was bauen. 

Danke für den Input #6


----------



## angelmutti (7. März 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank! Das sind absolut faszinierende Aufnahmen!
Im Juni 2018 miete ich in Glowe ein Boot und angel das erste Mal in der Ostsee. (war bisher immer in Norwegen)
Bin schon sehr gespannt, ob und wenn, was mir da an den Haken geht.

Wo in etwa entstanden die Aufnahmen?

Petri heil, B.


----------



## Salziges Silber (7. März 2018)

*AW: Unterwasseraufnahmen aus der Ostsee*

@angelmutti,
die aunahmen entstanden am rande vom trollegrund, dieser befindet sich vor kühlungsborn.
für deine erste ostseetour drücke ich vorab schon mal die daumen! 
es wäre schön wenn du dazu später ein paar zeilen schreiben würdest 

@Inni...
viel erfolg beim drucken


----------

